

Fast String Searching With Suffix Trees - Xichekolas
http://marknelson.us/1996/08/01/suffix-trees/
Summary: Building a Suffix Tree (in O(n) time and space) allows you to search for substrings in O(m) time (m being size of substring).<p>Link is to article describing algorithm and giving sample code in C++.
======
Xichekolas
Summary: Building a Suffix Tree (in O(n) time and space) allows you to search
for substrings in O(m) time (m being size of substring).

Link is to article describing algorithm and giving sample code in C++.

